# Would you wear this?



## Cupcake-A (Jul 25, 2012)

Just wanted some opinions on this outfit.

Would you wear this or is it a bit too much?









I love the jacket but not too sure about the shorts aswell..

Would you buy them? xx

Cupcake A  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tyari (Jul 25, 2012)

No way! I wouldn't wear any piece and definitely not the 2 of them together. I'm just not into florals, they kinda look cheesy to me.


----------



## astokes (Jul 25, 2012)

I have an aversion to florals after my mom dressed me like a floral couch when I was a child...


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 25, 2012)

Jacket yes. Shorts no.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not at the same time. I would wear the shorts with a plain tee.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No way! I wouldn't wear any piece and definitely not the 2 of them together. I'm just not into florals, they kinda look cheesy to me.


 Ditto, I cringe looking at my old dress pictures when I was younger. So many poofy floral dresses. The only good thing that came our of those is my sister and I dressed up my youngest brother in all those dresses and made him up. He posed all silly and we took tons of pictures. Twelve years later and I still have all the evidence bwahaha.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe the jacket, maybe the shorts, but not together and only in a nice, simple outfit, The jacket over a plain white t and some denim jeans. The shorts with a plain white tee and nothing else. But, I'm honestly not sure. I think I'd have to try them on first. I think those are the type of clothes that would looke GREAT on some people, and make other people look like a walking acid trip.


----------



## Lavinia Lee (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry love,

There is no way I could see my self in this outfit.

I would be good if you wanted to hide in a florist shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alysonleah (Aug 17, 2012)

I actually (usually) like floral print, but I gotta say no for this. I'm picky about floral. It has to have a lot of colors I like in it and also a pattern I enjoy. The simple red and white for this isn't working for me.


----------



## corvettekrista (Aug 17, 2012)

Never. But if the shorts were a skirt and the print was black and white, and the jacket was solid black, then.... Yes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome back to the 1987 I'd like to forget...


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ditto, I cringe looking at my old dress pictures when I was younger. So many poofy floral dresses. The only good thing that came our of those is my sister and I dressed up my youngest brother in all those dresses and made him up. He posed all silly and we took tons of pictures. Twelve years later and I still have all the evidence bwahaha.


 Hahaha, that is brilliant! I used to dress up my little brother in my Princess Jasmine costumes and all of my old outfits from ballet. He let me paint his nails and put little braids in his hair, and like you, I also have all of the photographs!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahaha, that is brilliant! I used to dress up my little brother in my Princess Jasmine costumes and all of my old outfits from ballet. He let me paint his nails and put little braids in his hair, and like you, I also have all of the photographs!


 I love torturing him by reminding him I have them. Of course I would never show anyone to embarrass him, just having them in my possession is enough to make him cringe. Every once in awhile I'll pull them out for laugh lol.  Hey that's what big sisters are for lol!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 21, 2012)

Eww, no I wouldn't. Maybe...big maybe....i would wear the jacket.


----------



## americanclassic (Aug 23, 2012)

the shorts might be cute if paired with a collared chiffon blouse:



 



or a loose tank with a blazer/cardi:



 

 



or a white bustier. but because the print on those specific shorts is very loud/bright, it'll be harder to work with. I guess the jacket would be ok over something very simple.


----------



## Samanthak03 (Aug 23, 2012)

too muchh!!


----------



## Pretty Ugly (Sep 24, 2012)

Shorts = yes. It'll look cute if paired with a plain tank top.  Jacket --- I'll skip.


----------



## NathalieBrown (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks Fab. But if a celebrity would wear that pair. It looks cool.

We are just a plain woman, Better if you would change the top with a plain one. ^^


----------



## Miss Capricorn (Oct 6, 2012)

No, definitely, I can't imagine myself wearing either the jacket or the shorts...


----------



## lFrenzied (Oct 10, 2012)

Probably the shorts, I think the jacket looks a bit too busy. @




&lt;&lt; yum. yes.


----------



## aerofish (Oct 10, 2012)

The shorts, but not the jacket. It's reminds be of that old TV show, The Nanny? The shorts could be cute with a simple top and some oxford-style shoes.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aerofish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Nanny?


 
Yes!!! OMG! LOL! I loved her! 





Hehehehehe.


----------



## Mss T (Oct 10, 2012)

Together is too much but as two separate outfits, yes I would.


----------

